# Rutenblanks



## Plutus (4. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

kann mir einer mal paar seiten mit rutenblanks zum kaufen sagen? cmw und thr kenn ich. mit schönem angebot und vll 1b blanks zum ausprobieren.

danke


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

Fischereibedarf-hsobolewski #h


----------



## polli (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

www.angelkaestchen.de
www.rodbuilding.de
Gruß Polli


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

Hi!
Auch bei MADs Rutenbau.
Boardpartner.


----------



## Plutus (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

jo, danke. aber alles nicht der hit. MADs Rutenbau hat keine preise. bei nem anderen steht da, blank blau 2,55 aftma 6/7, sagt mir nicht sehr viel (welcher blank, aktion, hersteller). vll hat doch noch einer nen guten shop.


mfg


----------



## Pikepauly (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

Richtig übersichtlich ist es nur bei CMW.
Leider.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

Bei Robert (Mad's-Rutenbau) kann man aber auch anrufen und so die Preise für den gewünschten Blank erfahren.


----------



## Plutus (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

oh, bitte nicht falsch verstehen. ich will den ihre rutenbaukünste nicht absprechen, bei nem boardpartner schon gleich garnicht. anrufen kann ich sicher bei jedem, aber ich suche inet-seiten, damit ich in ruhe stöbern kann. wenn ich da einen anrufe erzählt der mir was, wovon ich keinen schimmer habe, das bringt mir nüscht. nen guten onlineshop hat da keiner. schade, aber ist so. also leute kommt, eure blanks dir ihr selber baut fallen doch nicht vom himmel...


mfg


----------



## Zanderfänger (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

Sicher nicht in DEUTSCHLAND 2007 ;-)))


Plutus schrieb:


> oh, bitte nicht falsch verstehen. ich will den ihre rutenbaukünste nicht absprechen, bei nem boardpartner schon gleich garnicht. anrufen kann ich sicher bei jedem, aber ich suche inet-seiten, damit ich in ruhe stöbern kann. wenn ich da einen anrufe erzählt der mir was, wovon ich keinen schimmer habe, das bringt mir nüscht. nen guten onlineshop hat da keiner. schade, aber ist so. also leute kommt, eure blanks dir ihr selber baut fallen doch nicht vom himmel...


----------



## Plutus (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

leude...bidde, gern auch per pn.
ne adresse wo es feeder- und pickerblanks gibt wenigstens, bidde |wavey:



mfg


----------



## Dart (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*



Plutus schrieb:


> ne adresse wo es feeder- und pickerblanks gibt


Hi Plutus
Bitte nicht mißverstehen evt. irre ich mich jetzt gewaltig, dann möge es jemand hier richtig stellen, aber ich halte es für seeehr unwahrscheinlich, das hier jemand seine individuelle Feeder,-oder Pickerrute aufbaut. 
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Plutus (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

warum nicht?


mfg


----------



## Dart (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*



Plutus schrieb:


> warum nicht?
> 
> 
> mfg


Das ist nun wirklich mein ganz pers. Einschätzung, mit der ich wie schon gesagt völlig falsch liegen kann.
Zum einen gibt es genügend gute Ruten von der Stange für jedes Budget und zum anderen fehlt da evt, die Zielgruppe interessierter Käufer um solche Spezialblanks anzubieten. Was natürlich nicht heissen soll, das es sie nicht irgendwo zu kaufen gibt.
Gruss Reiner


----------



## hsobolewski (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

Dart 
Da liegst du ganz gewaltig daneben. Frage mal welche die nicht nur so zur gaudi Fischen mit dem Piker/Quiverrute oder feederute. Wenn du nämlich einen "gut" kennst der für irgend ein Taem fischt erzählt er dir mal etwas anderes. Was ich da schon an speziel angefertigten Ruten gesehen und auch schon gebaut habe sind etwas anderes wie so manche Stangenware. Gerade bei den leichten Quiver und Feederruten gibt es wegen dem Trent Hart, härter am härtesten keine einziege vernünftige Rute mehr auf dem Markt. Endweder sind sie zwar aus einem vernünftigen Blank gefertigt. Aber der Aufbau ist Krauenhaft. Oder umgekehrt. Und es gibt Hersteller von Blanks die diese garnicht fertig anbieten ausser über einen anderen Rutenbauer.


----------



## Dart (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

Hi Helmut
Danke für die Aufklärung, da lag ich wohl echt daneben mit meiner Einschätzung...man lernt immer etwas dazu, und das ist auch gut so#6
Gruss Reiner#h
P.s. Hast du denn für den Themenstarter auch Lieferadressen parat?


----------



## hsobolewski (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

Lieferadressen. Das ist halt das Problem weil die aller meisten Blanks selber geschnitten sind aus vorhandenen Blanks.
Als Tip für viele. Eine sehr hochwertige Quiverrute oder als Piker mit wechselspitze bekommt man aus eine Harison Primeur Zander mit 11`. Dazu eine oder mehrere Spitzen mit 3mmx0,8mm angepast ist es eine sehr sensible aber nach hinten raus kraftvolle Rute. Voraussetzung man fertigt die Spitzen als Überschub und nicht als Einsteckverbindung.
Warum als Überschubverbindung. Sollte mal beim Fischen etwas schief laufen und es wird die Spitze überbelastet bricht nicht das Spitzenteil an der Schnittstelle aus sondern die Aufsteckspitze bricht. Also das kleinere Übel. Noch dazu hält die Überschubverbindung mehr aus.
Und noch einen Tip betreffend der Spitzen. Ich verwende am liebsten die von Sportex weil die stabiler sind. Die kosten aber ein wenig mehr.
Tre Cast ist auch eine Firma die man hierbei nennen kann.

Mein persönlichen Traumstück ist die North Wester Kev-Quiver 10` Gerade mal 105g mit der kurzen Spitze und mit der Langen Spitze 120g. Einige Kennen diese Rute. Hatte sie beim ersten Bayrischen Anglerboard Treffen vor ein paar Jahren beim Fischen dabei.


----------



## zandertex (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

Schau mal hier:Karl-Bartsch.de


----------



## Plutus (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

hi,

da danke ich euch schon mal, viele neue stichpunkte die ich mir ansehen werde :m

@hsobolewski

harrison hat doch auch einen quiver-blank im angebot, wie ist der so?


mfg


----------



## hsobolewski (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

Der Originale ist ein wenig härter wie den, den man aus der Zander gewinnt. Auch gibt es den erst seit ca. 5 Jahren.
Ob sich schon etwas mit der Spitze geendert hat weis ich leider nicht. Das letzte mal war es eine eingeklebte Festspitze. Und dies mag ich eigendlich nicht.


----------



## Plutus (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

alles klar. eingeklebte spitze ist auch nicht mein ding.

mal ne andere frage, habe mal versucht mit thr kontakt aufzunehmen, aber keine reaktion. ist der noch "on" oder dümpelt seine seite nur vor sich hin?


mfg


----------



## uwe103 (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

Moin Plutus,

habe hier noch einige Links gefunden, wo Du Dich mal aufschlauen kannst. Vielleicht kennt Horst auch den einen oder anderen und weiß Infos über den zu berichten.

http://shop.mudhole.com
http://www.jannsnetcraft.com
http://www.customflyrods.demon.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## Plutus (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

hi,

dank dir für die seiten. #6
die seite im ersten link müsste auf deutsch sein, dann wär ich happy


mfg


----------



## peterws (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Rutenblanks*

mudhole.com


----------

